# hillstream loach compatible with shrimp



## mcclure91 (Aug 7, 2011)

Ok so major impulse buy today the crappy lfs i stopped in to get some supplies just got in some hillstream loaches and i just couldnt resist but as of right now all i have is tanks setup for breeding shrimp i threw it in with my cherry/pfr tank but dont want it snacking on my babies. Has anyone ever kept them together and had success?


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

I have two varieties of hillstream loaches with my fire reds. I had kept them with my Tangerine tigers and Rilis before without casualty. They generally keep to themselves and stay in packs.


----------



## mcclure91 (Aug 7, 2011)

cool thats what i wanted to hear. yea i knew they did better in groups ill pick up a couple more in a few days if they still have any


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Mine were a sort of a rescue purchase as they came from a LFS which had a terrible fire. they were one of the few species of cold water fish which survived so i purchased the survivors and rehomed most with local hobbyists. They are definitely peaceful albeit nervous fish...


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i have 2 and they try to stay as far away from each other as they can in the 55.


----------



## mcclure91 (Aug 7, 2011)

Yeah i knew they were finicky fish but i thought i read they should be kept in groups of three or more. (my info could be wrong all i know about them is what i read a few years ago when i worked at the lfs I was in charge of the fish and reptile department and did reasearch and my employes on care for every fish and reptile before i ordered species we dont keep often)


----------



## Loachutus (Aug 27, 2010)

@mcclure91, here's a great article by Martin Thoene, http://www.loaches.com/articles/hillstream-loaches-the-specialists-at-life-in-the-fast-lane

I've had similar experience's as wicca27, mine would stake out their own territories.


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

Keep something in mind if you are putting these fish in a rimless tank......

THEY CLIMB


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I've never had a problem keeping my hillstreams with shrimp.


----------



## mcclure91 (Aug 7, 2011)

mine is in a standard 20 gallon high but i dont run tops so hopefully they wont climb out


----------



## Kirbybtf (Mar 16, 2013)

I've had mine in a rimless tank for a little over a month now. No issues with the shrimp at all. He keeps to himself in the dark behind a rock. Never had a climbing issue either. Keep in mind though that they prefer HEAVY water movement. That may not mix well with your shrimp. But as I said, mine is in with my shrimp and he just stays near the outflow of the filter so all is well.


----------

